# RIFT Seelenplaner



## Kafka (14. Februar 2011)

Moin moin baldige RIFT Mitspieler.

Ich bin im Netz auf nen sehr guten Seelenplaner gestossen Klick mich um zum Seelenplaner zu kommen

Das ist sehr praktisch, um sich schonmal mit den diversesten Seelenkombis auseinander zu setzen.

Naja das wars auch schon, vll hilfts da den Einen oder Anderen weiter, der nach sowas gesucht hat.

Tschö und HF in RIFT^^


----------



## Ryxx44 (14. Februar 2011)

Jop der Seelenplaner ist recht gut , nur muss man aufpassen da oft noch gerne kleine Änderungen nachkommen aber für den gros reicht der aus um herauszufinden welche Klasse einem zusagen könnte.

Bis morgen warten fühlt sich an wie ne Qual XD


----------



## Kafka (14. Februar 2011)

Jop ziemlich, und morgen 19 uhr gehen die Loggin Server ein xD


----------



## Kryos (15. Februar 2011)

Schurkentank

http://seelenplaner.telara.net/#rogue;3;32,5551333133115112221111;30,5;29,50113

Geht das so oder hab ich was entscheidendes übersehen?


----------



## painschkes (15. Februar 2011)

_Dein Link geht nicht. _


----------



## Kafka (15. Februar 2011)

Bei mir wirds etwa so aussehen Klick mich hart und gib mir Tiernamen

Primär auf Rissklinge, sekundär Champion und bissal BM fürs Pet scheint mir ne interessante Mischung zu sein^^


----------



## MrGimbel (15. Februar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dein Link geht nicht. _



Musst den Zahlencode per copy & paste einfügen und dann aktualisieren


----------



## MrGimbel (15. Februar 2011)

Was mich ja mal interessieren würde, ist das "Verbesserte Ausweichen" im Kriegsherrbaum falsch übersetzt? Im englischen Planer verbessert es die Ausweichchance, was für Kriegertanks eher suboptimal ist, da es mit Geschikclichkeit skaliert, im deutschen Seelenplaner die Parierchance, was besser wäre, da es mit Stärke skaliert.


----------



## painschkes (15. Februar 2011)

_Werden wir ja sehen - was haltet ihr hiervon? 

Klick mich!_


----------



## Crult (15. Februar 2011)

Ist echt ein sehr guter Planer. Ich muss sagen nach so ner halbe Stunde rum probieren, das die Möglichkeiten schier endlos sind. Also da ist individualtät aber sowas von gegeben. Ich freu mich schon gleich endlich ein zu loggen wenn der Patch mal fertig geladen ist. Und dann mal sehen wie sich RIFT anfühlt.


----------

